# Now I'm really in trouble!



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I just ordered 10 chickens and I don't have a coop built yet! HELP!!


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.omlet.us/products_services/products_services.php?view=Chickens&about=pricing


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Ha Ha! Better get busy.... 

You seem to have soooo much energy.... :banana02:....

Congrats on ordering chickens.... I miss mine.... I'm thinking of getting some...


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

That's what living rooms are for. Kitchens are for goats. Bathrooms are for ducks and geese. Bedrooms are for calfs and foals.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

hee hee hee you sound like me, always got my cart before my horse....pat


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Are they chicks or full grown? Rabbit cages and laundryrooms work good.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

my hens arrived unexpectedly - and lived in a Huge dog crate on the front porch for 2 days while we banged together a scrap wood coop ... not ideal but we all survived!

too funny


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Michelle, my ambition usually outruns my energy! However, since I'm back to my walks in the morning, I'm feeling less fatigued in the afternoons. 

Sunflower, I'm getting peeps. 10 Marans peeps! I don't own a rabbit cage or any type of cage any more, so that won't do it. I'm going to start them in a box with a lamp and work from there. I really want a nice little house for them in my tiny back yard. If it's cute and kept clean, my neighbors won't have anything to complain about. I'm going to keep them here as I don't think tenants on the other property can be trusted not to take them out of their coops for their kids to maul to death.


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Where were you able to order 10 chicks at? 

My MIL and I have been contemplating getting between 6 - 10... but everywhere we look it's a minimum order of 25.... that's just way to much.... 10 would be perfect.... enough eggs for her house & mine for cooking & baking, and maybe enough to give to an elderly friend of ours....


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I actually ordered mine along with beaglebiz and a few others on the poultry page. Check out the thread on cheap Marans on that forum.I've also been seeing started pullets and roos on craig's list lately for anywhere from $2-$6. Those are pretty good prices, right?


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for the tips.... I'll start by looking on craigslist....


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We put ours in a child's wading pool out in the garage. When they got bigger but still too small to go outside, we put some old bread racks wired together in along the sides so they couldn't jump out. The heat lamp hung on the top of one rack and it worked really well.

They are now out in a chicken tractor in the yard, and boy, you can really see where they've been -- the grass is MUCH greener! No smell, either.


----------

